# More For the Contest



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 12, 2007)

I found a new love. Fly Fishing. it is so amazing. i went out for the first time with a friend and we went to the kern river here in central california. i wasnt expecting to catch anything but man did we ever. i feel so blessed because my very first fly fishing fish, was also my very first german brown trout ever. gary caught his first brown on this trip too. im the one in the camo waders.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome pics and great job fly fishing! My favorite pic is the 3rd from the bottom. :wink:


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 12, 2007)

i was just being silly in that one. one of the most amazing things about this all is that german browns are so rare in that part of the river. my buddy scott had been fishing that river for about 8 years now and never caught a brown. i belive in god, and i believe he blessed me on that day. its such an amazing feeling fly fishing. it is so much different from regular fishing. i plan to get back out there asap.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> i was just being silly in that one. one of the most amazing things about this all is that german browns are so rare in that part of the river. my buddy scott had been fishing that river for about 8 years now and never caught a brown. i belive in god, and i believe he blessed me on that day. its such an amazing feeling fly fishing. it is so much different from regular fishing. i plan to get back out there asap.



If you catch another brown, try to take a close up of it if you can. I would like to see it.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 12, 2007)

ok


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm his buddy, Scott. Now, it looks like I'm challenged to get my first brown from the Kern River. Looks like next weekend, right?


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 2, 2007)

friday


----------

